# What type of wire is this?



## hotot (Mar 2, 2012)

Quick question for you experts. Cleaning out an estate and have a roll of service entrance wire (maybe 90 feet left). 

The wire reads e39725 s aa-8000 al type se cable style r xhhw-2 600v 3 cdrs 4/0 awg i cdr 2/0 awg ul.

Looks like 4 AL wire service wire to me, with 3 big wires and one slightly smaller. But I am confused if this is considered 2-2-2-4 wire? I am trying to figure out a fair sale price on it to help the persons family out and am not sure what it is worth as their seems to be quite a variation in service entrance wire prices. It looks brand new.

Thanks


----------



## Dave632 (Sep 18, 2012)

hotot said:


> Quick question for you experts. Cleaning out an estate and have a roll of service entrance wire (maybe 90 feet left).
> 
> The wire reads e39725 s aa-8000 al type se cable style r xhhw-2 600v 3 cdrs 4/0 awg i cdr 2/0 awg ul.
> 
> ...


By no means am I an expert.

type se = *S*ervice *E*ntrance
cable style r = *R*ound
xhhw = Cross-linked *H*igh *H*eat *W*ater Resistant
3 cdrs 4/0 = 3 conductors, each size 4/0 (0000)
1 cdr 2/0 = 1 conductor, size 2/0 (00)

I "think" this would be referred to as 4-4-4-2 cable?


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

4/0 SER. Used for subfed panels.


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

Dave632 said:


> By no means am I an expert.
> 
> type se = *S*ervice *E*ntrance
> cable style r = *R*ound
> ...


It's 4/0-4/0-4/0-2/0 cable. That's pretty huge.


----------



## jakeparr (Jul 28, 2011)

It's worth nothing, send it to me


----------



## jrclen (Feb 20, 2008)

It's 4/0 4/0 4/0 2/0 SER aluminum cable. Call your local Home Depot for a current per foot price.


----------

